# city gate ramat gan in frankfurt ??



## alon123 (Nov 29, 2005)

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?17276547

is it just me or these two towers are almost identical ???


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

Uhmm, they aren't that similair, it's just you. 

Ramat Gan:










Frankfurt: 










Belgrade:










Chisinau:


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Main Tower (named after the river Main) in Frankfurt looks more like Ramat Gan: 








<-Main Tower || Ramat Gan->


----------



## carvin77 (Mar 8, 2006)

909 said:


> Chisinau:



great pic...


----------

